# 62 IMPALA HARDTOP CONVERTIBLE



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

POST ANY PICS OF ANY HARDTOP VERTS. WANT TO SEE IF ANYONE DOES THEM. LET ME KNOW. JUST WANT TO TRY SOMETHING DIFFERENT. FOUND A CLEAN 62 4DOOR IMPALA HARDTOP(NO POST BETWEEN FRONT AND REAR GLASS) AND WANTED TO SEE IF I CAN MAKE A REMOVABLE HARDTOP? I SEEN A 64 NOVA AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW. HIT ME UP IF YOU EVER MADE ONE. POST PICS. THANKS


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

my partners 62..


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 2 2010, 01:08 AM~16485075
> *my partners 62..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  ask him who did the work. Is that the one from Denver? Maybe you can pm a number to the body man who did the top :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Feb 2 2010, 10:13 AM~16488017
> *NICE    ask him who did the work. Is that the one from Denver? Maybe you can pm a number to the body man who did the top  :thumbsup:
> *



He done all his own work , he is from colorado springs colorado.ill ask him if i can hook u up with his number.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn that is nice!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 2 2010, 12:08 AM~16485075
> *my partners 62..
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! peaches and cream whatever happened to this ride ...its a bad mofo in person....


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 2 2010, 01:41 PM~16488665
> *He done all his own work , he is from colorado springs colorado.ill ask him if i can hook u up with his number.
> *


Cool bro thanx  , That's not to far I can take it there.


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kaddyman_@Feb 2 2010, 01:56 PM~16488808
> *wow!! peaches and cream whatever happened to this ride ...its a bad mofo in person....
> *


This was the one that was in the magazine in front of the rides at Elitches in Denver huh? I remember seeing it and it caught my eyey back then. Nice Hard top vert


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigButta63_@Feb 2 2010, 10:40 PM~16494212
> *:cheesy:
> *


NICE PEACHES N CREME HUH


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

wow really cool idea has anyone seen a 63 like that ? am sure it was a hell of alot of work and money but the 62 turned out great


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

I heard there was a company that make fibrglass tops, anyone hear of those?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16485075
> *my partners 62..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## drakahn03 (Feb 11, 2010)

what month and year was that impala in Lowrider?


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

Car resides in Las Cruces NM now, but is up for grabs if anyone is interested..


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BALLANTYNE (Feb 26, 2010)

Punch said:


> I heard there was a company that make fibrglass tops, anyone hear of those?This is one that i saw here on lil a while back i think it was in new york


----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone know anything about these tops


----------

